# Red Dale



## rvguy08 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello everyone,
This is my first post to the forum. 
Does anyone have information regarding the Red Dale 5th wheel? Who was the manufacturer? Was the company bought out or just closed the doors. Any historical information would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: Red Dale

Sorry, but I have not heard of it.


----------



## rvguy08 (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: Red Dale

I believe they were manufactured from 1975 to 1978. Other than that, I hadn't  heard of them until today when I got a call to prepare a estimate. They look alot like the Prowler.
Curiosity got the best of me and now I'm on a mission to find out more about the product and company.

Thanks.
Jim


----------



## 4kuharich (Feb 7, 2013)

response

A Colorado-based builder of a variety of recreational products, Red Dale constructed vacation trailers as well as motorhomes during the 1960s and 1970s. The towable product assortment from Red Dale featured travel trailers as well as fifth wheel trailers ranging from 14 to 32 feet in length. Red Dale motorhomes have been produced as Class A and Class C models. A company that crafted recreational vehicles to adhere to luxury and quality, some Red Dale products continue in use decades after the brandâ€™s 1979 closure.

I found this info on a NADA page. I too have been looking for info. 




			
				rvguy08;39556 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> This is my first post to the forum.
> Does anyone have information regarding the Red Dale 5th wheel? Who was the manufacturer? Was the company bought out or just closed the doors. Any historical information would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ejdixon (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like it just folded. There's no other information about it after 1979 according to NADA guides.


----------

